# Invitation Help



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I was thinking of buying a t-shirt for each of the boys my son invites to his party. Can any of you think of a creative way I can incorporate the t-shirts with the invite? I would like to send them out before hand so they can wear them to the party. Any ideas???


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Does the party have a theme?


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Not sure what your theme is but I did that several years ago for my sons pirate party. Save paper towel rolls and if you roll the shirt tight they will fit inside. You can wrap the paper tube in fabric tied at the ends with twine or use paper and decorate to your theme.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Good question- I probably should have included that in my post. I am taking a group of his friends to see Frankenweenie and then from there we are going to meet a larger group at a 3-d black light miniature golf place that is adjacent to "The Haunted Mill". The mini golf /mill place has a party room and the theme for the table is black/white skull theme. So we are doing a little bit of everything. LOL My son wanted to send a Frankenweenie shirt to everyone. Can't wait for that movie! : )


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Decorate a bag or box in the Halloween theme. You could put the invitation and the T-shirt rolled neatly inside. Could also include a little candy treat cello bag or mini chocolate bar candies. Secure bag with Halloween ribbon, etc. with a cute lablel or tag of Frankenweenie, skulls or whatever you decide. You can also personalize each box/bag with their name. You would have to hand deliver it, but it would be really cute & fun.

I did not find anything exact to fit with your theme, you will have to get creative, but maybe these general ideas will inpsire you.Have fun! 



















Gable boxes...

















Candy Treat that could go inside.....






















































Here is a place on Etsy that has printable Frankenweenie invitations that can be customized--the set also includes mini candy bar wrappers & cello bag tops of Frankenweenie on them:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/106350974/frankenweenie-halloween-party-diy

You could use labels these to decorate the bag/box or even make them into cupcake picks, lots of things you can do with these.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/107379851/frankenweenie-1-inch-round-bottle-cap?ref=sr_gallery_6&ga_search_query=frankenweenie&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_search_type=all


Here is another idea of what to do with the T-shirt...Recycle & decorate a Pringles can. I am not sure if the T-shirts would fit but it would be worth a try.Here is the tutorial
http://seevanessacraft.com/2011/10/10-crafty-days-of-halloween-booing-upcycled-pringles-can/


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could also print out admit one tickets and tie them to the front of the package or bag. or you could also cut out those dogs and place the ticket in his mouth and tie it up around the rolled up t-shirt


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Halloweenie- thank you so much for all the pics/links I have some blank halloween bags and gable boxes upstairs. I am going to see what I can come up with! Thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

If you did the t-shirt in a paper-towel thing, maybe you could do them up to look like dog bones?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Halloweenie- thank you so much for all the pics/links I have some blank halloween bags and gable boxes upstairs. I am going to see what I can come up with! Thanks again for the inspiration!


You are welcome! ...Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------

